# Advice on Feiya from ace international �4000



## Pascale (Mar 15, 2013)

*Advice on Feiya from ace international £4000*

Hi All,

I am looking for a serious embroidery machine for my t shirts business and have seen a company called Ace international selling new Feiya machines for £4000.

The only reviews I can find are from 2008 outlining lawsuits with Tajima and that customer help not so great, however that the underlying machine once gremlins with software sorted that it was a good machine.

The company Aceinternationaldirect.com boasts lots of warranties etc, I did a check and the site looks ok.

Otherwise I have been looking at a SWF used machine for around £3500 obviously no warranties for this or a Happy Voyager £2500. 

Can anyone help as I really need to purchase soon, or do I just buy new even though the cost is double these figures?

Thanks 
Pascale


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Advice on Feiya from ace international £4000*

Hi

Forget the Ace and do whatever it takes to get the funds together to buy a new Tajima, Barudan. ZSK or Happy. Base your decision on how close your agent is and the support they will offer. An embroidery machine will soon pay for itself and a single head will always hold it's value as long as you buy a reputable brand.

The cheap re-branded Chinese imports are exactly that..


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Advice on Feiya from ace international £4000*

Go to their show rooms and make your own decision. Do not be put off by the country of manufacture, without seeing the product first. Base your decision on the product, and also the after sales service they offer.

My Epson printers are made in China, and most of this forum sites the brand as being among the best. My HP laptop is made in China, so too are most of the 'branded' high tech goods in my house.

The Chinese garment industry is massive, using mostly homegrown product. They are not going to make a piece of junk, just to piss you off. Some of it may be junk, but that is true of any country's output.

If you buy with your head, and not your heart, this is probably a low risk investment, particularly if you get into production sooner.
If you pay part of the purchase price with your credit card, you are covered by section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act. This means that your card issuer is jointly liable (with the vendor), for any problems that may arise. So even if the seller 'has it on his toes', you are still covered for the full cost, should anything go wrong. Probably worth as much as any warranty. 

If truth be told, it is not the Chinese product that is re-branded. Often it is the established 'brands' that are doing the re-branding.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Advice on Feiya from ace international £4000*

Google Joys Sewing Machines. It's the same company.

Speak to independent machine engineers and listen what they have to say about the machine it's based on.

Call one of the brands and ask what it's worth as a P/X against one of theirs. Nobody will touch it.

Your money, your choice but you need to look a little deeper.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: Advice on Feiya from ace international £4000*



TPrintDesigner said:


> Google Joys Sewing Machines. It's the same company.
> 
> Speak to independent machine engineers and listen what they have to say about the machine it's based on.
> 
> ...


If you have some specific information about a product, brand or agent. then post it, but there is no cause to categories all unbranded Chinese product as substandard tat.

I subcontract my embroidery out to a company that has two Feiya machines, and they are happy with them. If they were unhappy they would only have one. Perhaps they were lucky enough not to need any customer service.
Like anything, there are plenty of happy customers, and plenty of unhappy ones also. The dissatisfied ones ( quite rightly ) make more noise.


----------

